# What is the Proper Square Bale Length



## D.C.Cattle Company

Just purchased a new square baler and want to set the bale size correctly. What are considered the proper small square bale sizes for length, width and height.


----------



## askinner

If you are using a stackwagon or accumulator, or loading onto trucks, set it accordingly, I have it set at 32 inches, so 3 bales fit across an 8ft truck tray/bed.


----------



## dbergh

Our stacker is a two wide model and so we set bale length at 48 inches to maximize the tonnage per load. No way to change width or height that I am aware of without some major fabrication work.


----------



## Teslan

I try and go for 38-39 inches long.


----------



## Chessiedog

Try to get mine twice as long as the width for stacking to work out .


----------



## slowzuki

We use 32" for stacking on 8 ft wagons as well. Tried some 36" for a while but they don't sell for any more here and won't stack right. I should say they won't stack like how we're used to.


----------



## urednecku

My buyer wants to try for 50#. Depending on the hay (& to some extent moisture,) I'll have to adjust a little longer/shorter. *THAT* is *one* of the pleasures of 1 dedicated buyer, that will pick up in the field right behind the baler!


----------



## somedevildawg

42"-44"


----------



## FarmerCline

I try to make mine about 36 inches.

Edit: Fast forward a couple years and I'm now making my bales about 38 inches long. That length works a little bit better with the bale bandit I'm running now and still stacks good by hand.


----------



## farmin14

33-34s fit 3 wide perfectly sideways inside 102 vans.


----------



## askinner

Wow, there's certainly a wide range of lengths we're all making! Do you guys making long ones have any problems getting a premium price for the longer bales? If I tried to charge 25% more here for a 44" I would have a shed full of hay.


----------



## RockmartGA

Chessiedog said:


> Try to get mine twice as long as the width for stacking to work out .


Same here - maybe about an inch longer.

I've made some 48" bales, but it wasn't on purpose.


----------



## dbergh

Its all sold by the ton here.


----------



## somedevildawg

I use the bigger bales to my advantage, I charge 7.00 a bale locally, 5.50 for a 53' loaded with about 650 bales. Most around here are at 38" and $5, quality is what the horsey buyer is all about, don't think the bale length matters too much, weight is the determining factor, mine weigh out at about 65-70#, I've seen some bales the same length as mine not weigh 50, crank the density up and the length of the bale doesn't matter so much.....except as others have said, for stacking purposes, btw on 14x18 bales, 7 on edge fits across a 53'....hope it helps...


----------



## haybaler101

Back when we made all small squares, we settled on 39" length because we could stack two-wide plus a crosswise bale and be at 96" or 8' on the deck. Hand stacked and changing the position of the cross bale each layer makes a very solid load. Then we went to an accumulator and stayed at 38 to 39" but lost 18" of deck space if we did not hand stack. If I were still making a lot of small squares, I would go to an accumulator that drops a group 3 bales long and make them 32 to 33" for a 102" deck. This maximizes deck space. My problem with 39" wire-tied alfalfa bales is that they weigh 75 to 80 lbs and their are not too many smucks out there that like those real well. Even our Amish about stroked-out on us when we pulled in with a load of 80 lb. idiot bricks. I thought they were strong people until I bought a load of hay out of one of their lofts. They scaled 40 lbs and we had to strap one layer before we could stack another. A 32" alfalfa bale at 55 to 60 lbs would be ideal.


----------



## AaronQ

wouldnt it kind of depend on what skinner is handling the bales with?

Like everyone has posted its all about the market your selling into and what equipment is moving it.

A two wide wagon IE a 1068 new holland your bale lengths should be roughly 48 inches where as a three wide (1069) will work best with 38 inch bale lengths, depends on what state your from if you can have wide enough equipment to run a three wide machine, what are you loading them with when you haul them out, do you have an accumalator and whats its width. what are you loading them onto.

the biggest thing too, how fast are your baler operators going to be going. if they're crowding to much product into the machine forget about trying to keep consistent bale lengths..

lets have some more information on your plans with the new balers and we'll all be more then happy to give you all the input we can from our experience.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I shoot for 36"! When stacking flat, I shoot for a square of 6', 4 bales X 2 bales, then turn the next layer to tie. when stacking on edge, I go 5 bales by 2 bales for a square of 6'. The 36" bales will let me go 6 long on an 18' wagon, or 8 bales long on a 24' trailer.

JMHO, YMMV, HTH, Dave


----------



## Hayman1

I shoot for 34 but really get 32-36. I used to make longer bales and heavier. Mine range from 35-55 depending on variety of hay, 1 vs 2 cut etc. But my customer base complained about the heavier bales. When you deal with a local market with eventers (type of horse competition) , most of the help at the barns is female and they don't want 60# bales. They already have a very long day and busting 60 pounders makes it much longer.


----------



## weatherman

I Went From 42 Inches To 39 Inches Fits In The Barn Better Maintaining About 50 Lb. bale


----------



## steve in IN

I make a 42 inch bale that weighs around 65 pounds. Tired of being under cut with 40 pound bales for fifty cents less. Going to 32 inches at fifty pounds. Remember all bales are the same


----------



## mshayfarm

36 to fit 10 bale accumulator and grapple. Only the horsey people complain.


----------



## deadmoose

The proper length is the one that you like best. If you are feeding it is what you like to feed. If you are selling it is the length your customers want.


----------



## rjmoses

deadmoose said:


> The proper length is the one that you like best. If you are feeding it is what you like to feed. If you are selling it is the length your customers want.


Yepp! Excellent advice. I make my bales at 34-36"/45-50 pounds for myself.

Ralph


----------



## covenanthay

try for 50 pounds in a 36 inch bale-will vary lenght to keep 50 pounds or less. buyer preference,


----------



## endrow

Yep 36"x50# is where we are at . Those that try to sell by the bale and make puff balls don't want to hear of it . But we have customers that understand buying by the ton .


----------



## Walcar

I make 36" bales, the baler dictates that they are 18" wide and 14" high. 36 inches long makes for easier stacking.


----------



## Shady Lane

When I was a kid we mad a Massey #10 baler that would make bales anywhere from 18" to 72"!

:lol:

Those were fun to stack!


----------



## rajela

When I was a kid the bales where 75 to 80 pounds.


----------



## deadmoose

When I was a kid we walked 10 miles to school. Uphill. Both ways. And it snowed every day... Wait that was my dad...


----------



## brazz

when I was a kid !!! no tractor, and definatly no baler !!. but had pitch fork. now I got 280 new holland that is as old and worn out as me. hehe


----------



## vhaby

deadmoose said:


> When I was a kid we walked 10 miles to school. Uphill. Both ways. And it snowed every day... Wait that was my dad...


And you forgot 'bare footed.', but guess that wouldn't have been much fun in snow.


----------



## deadmoose

vhaby said:


> And you forgot 'bare footed.', but guess that wouldn't have been much fun in snow.


That was supposed to be a given!


----------



## vhaby

Getting back on topic, I'd like to make 50 lb sm sq bales, but my new-to me Hoelscher accumulator needs bales about 38 inches in length to throw two at a time onto the trailer platform. These end up being very tight wire-tied bales that weigh approximately 75 pounds. Good buyers don't seem to mind the weight bc with the Hoelscher grapple I get their trailers loaded quickly. Here, these sm sqs can bring $11 ea in the field and $12 ea from the barn.


----------



## somedevildawg

vhaby said:


> Getting back on topic, I'd like to make 50 lb sm sq bales, but my new-to me Hoelscher accumulator needs bales about 38 inches in length to throw two at a time onto the trailer platform. These end up being very tight wire-tied bales that weigh approximately 75 pounds. Good buyers don't seem to mind the weight bc with the Hoelscher grapple I get their trailers loaded quickly. Here, these sm sqs can bring $11 ea in the field and $12 ea from the barn.


Bermuda?


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Why 38" - does the Hoelscher require 76 inches to trip the throw arm?


----------



## Lostin55

If I had my druthers, every bale would be 16 x 18 x 39 and weigh exactly 80 pounds. This topic comes back to the regional issues discussed in several recent threads. It all depends on what equipment is handling it, and who the end user is.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

mshayfarm said:


> 36 to fit 10 bale accumulator and grapple. Only the horsey people complain.


What's the complaint? Too short, or too light?


----------



## cornshucker

FarmerCline said:


> I try to make mine about 36 inches.


Same here maybe just a tad over 36 so when you stack them cross ways stack still the same size


----------



## Vol

36" causes me the least problems with my Kuhns accumulator, grapple, and stacking....weighing about 50 pounds each dependent upon which cutting. I have never had a single complaint about my bales being too short or too light....as far as I am aware.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230

Back when I did small squares, just like cornshucker and others have mentioned, 36 - 38 inches for cross stacking purposes.

Larry


----------



## broadriverhay

36" for 10 bale Parrish Accumulator.


----------



## FarmerCline

cornshucker said:


> Same here maybe just a tad over 36 so when you stack them cross ways stack still the same size


 I guess I should edit my original post from a couple years ago because I now make my bales 38 inches. A 36 inch bale will work with the bale bandit but you don't want the bale to be any shorter or you risk the strap sliding off the corner bale in the bundle. A 38 inch average bale length works well with the bandit. I have bought bales that were 32-34 inches in the past and when hand stacking they didn't stack well cross ways like you are talking about so I prefer a little longer bale even for hand stacking.

Average weight of my bales is 55 pounds for grass and 60 for alfalfa.


----------



## Randy Litton

FarmerCline said:


> I try to make mine about 36 inches.
> 
> Edit: Fast forward a couple years and I'm now making my bales about 38 inches long. That length works a little bit better with the bale bandit I'm running now and still stacks good by hand.


38 inches works best in our bale bandit.


----------



## sethd11

I used to run 35-38 inches around 45-50
Nowadays I run 32-33 at 45-50
Sometimes a tiny bit shorter.
Works well in my 18 bale Kuhn's accumulators.


----------



## Randy Litton

paoutdoorsman said:


> What's the complaint? Too short, or too light?


There is no way in heaven to list the possible complaints from horsey people.

According to the Tennessee Extension brochure, a standard 36x18x14 bale is 50 pounds.

Good luck getting 90% bales at standard weight and length. A 70 lb bale has 40% more hay by weight than a 50 lb bale.


----------

